# Huge Drop in fps on Counter-Strike:Source



## The Seer (Jun 13, 2006)

Hi,

These are my system specs-

AMD Athlon 2800+
nVidia 6800 128Mbit
2GB RAM
80GB hard drive (75% Free Space)


These are my Graphics Settings on CS:S

Actual Settings 

Resolution - 1280*1024 
Model Detail - High* 
Texture Detail - High* 
Shader Detail - High* 
Water Detail - Reflect all* 
Shadow Detail - High* 
Colour Correction - Disabled 
Antialiasing Mode - None 
Filtering Mode - Trillinear 
Wait For Vertical Sync - Disabled* 
High Dynamic Range - Disabled 

Recommended Settings

Model Detail - High*
Texture Detail - High*
Shader Detail - High*
Water Detail - Reflect All*
Shadow Detail - High*
Colour Correction - Enabled*
Antialiasing Mode - 2X*
Filtering Mode - Anistropic 4X*
Wait For Vertical Sync - Disabled*
High Dynamic Range - Full (If Available)*




With these settings I am getting 15-30 Fps maximum
2 days ago when I had 1GB of RAM and used these exact settings I was getting 60-80 Fps, this is really bothering me and I am actually getting lower fps on every game I play but I get faster loading times (When loading a map etc.) I am hoping to gain an answer as to why I am getting so much less Fps, and possibly how to make my Fps in games the same as it used to be or better, as I put the extra GB of RAM into my pc to gain Fps not lose it. Thankyou to anyone who replies with a reason and/or a way to have my fps in games how it used to be (Without changing my CSS settings).


----------



## MahaGamer (Jul 29, 2005)

Is the memory the EXACT specifications and brand? sometimes using different brands of memory could do things like that. Also it could be corrupted memory and could be affecting the rest of your system. Good luck to you.


----------



## The Seer (Jun 13, 2006)

The RAM is slightly faster and is of a different brand, but I am sure that Pc's automatically lower the RAM speed so all of the RAM is the same speed. Anyway the previous owner of the new RAM stick was getting double his old fps because of it (all his ram (3 sticks) were different brands). I have also done a full pc test to make sure there is nothing wrong with anything in my pc and supposedly everything is perfect.


----------



## MahaGamer (Jul 29, 2005)

hmmmm. This is a toughy. To be honest with you i have absolutely no clue as to what to do! Try updating all your video and sound drivers, especially the video ones. try taking the ram back and getting some of the same brand mabye? Just take it out for now so you can enjoy the game running well untill you solve the probelm!


----------



## The Seer (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks but the strangest thing is.....I have tried taking the RAM out, there is no change whatsoever!, maybe it's the motherboard (I really should have mentioned I got a new motherboard aswell) , ha I tried to play BF2 earlier today, 15 fps constant!


----------



## MahaGamer (Jul 29, 2005)

You might have burned out something. do you do any overclocking? What are your idle and stress temps? Something must be shot,and that is hard to find out what it is that is slowing down the whole PC. I"de guess your memory is shot. Maby it overheated and burned out. that would be my guess. Well anyway i get 15 fps in BF2 on low settings so i'm not jealous... LOL!


----------



## GripS (Apr 30, 2005)

The Seer said:


> Thanks but the strangest thing is.....I have tried taking the RAM out, there is no change whatsoever!, maybe it's the motherboard (I really should have mentioned I got a new motherboard aswell) , ha I tried to play BF2 earlier today, 15 fps constant!


Now this is starting to make more sense. It's a common misconception that one can swap out a motherboard or CPU and expect the system to react the same or better after using the same windows installation. As a general rule of thumb WHENEVER a major hardware upgrade is performed such as a motherboard or processor a reformat and clean install of windows is the best way to go. Obviously it CAN be done but it's not recommended and hard to troubleshoot issues can be a result of not doing so.

If you STILL want to try it with your existing windows installation i suggest you locate the chipset drivers from the old motherboard and uninstall them as well as the video card drivers. Then re-install both with the appropriate new drivers. A clean install would be my recommendation though.

Regarding the RAM. If this is a socket 754 or 939 processor then your best bet is to run matched RAM. The on-chip memory controller does not like mixed ram(your motherboard may not like it either). Again. Not absolutely necessary but highly recommended to avoid hard to troubleshoot issues.


----------



## The Seer (Jun 13, 2006)

I did get a new version of windows, I was on home edition with my old motherboard and I am now on PRO, I might get new RAM and make sure it is all the same, for now I will leave it but if I can't figure out what is wrong within a week I will, thanks for all the help 


MahaGamer said:


> You might have burned out something. do you do any overclocking? What are your idle and stress temps? Something must be shot,and that is hard to find out what it is that is slowing down the whole PC. I"de guess your memory is shot. Maby it overheated and burned out. that would be my guess. Well anyway i get 15 fps in BF2 on low settings so i'm not jealous... LOL!


Lol I normally get about 40-50 on medium settings  but thats all in the past  lol


----------

